# Inverter reassurance



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I have read Dabs excellent FAQ thing on inverters but I feel I need further reassurance due to an overwhelming ignorance on all matters that could involve screwdrivers or blowing up Porky.

Just come back from Corny and my Halfords inverter was not a happy bunny. Nor was the previous one from them either. Both plugged into the hab 12v plug hole through and adaptor for the Euro 12v ( I think this is what it is. Have been told but forgotten). The first one 175w just broke and the present 300w bails out after half an hour. OK with only one thing plugged in though.

Setup up is I have the hab 12v socket with small extension convertor from euro to normal *** socket and into this I have a 12v lead leading to Halfords 300w inverter. From the inverters 3 pin socket I have a 3 way, 3 pin mains plug with separate surge protection and on\off switches on each of the ways into which is a sky box 12watt box and a TV\DVD combi maxed at 53watts.

The halford bails out probably due to heat although appears to be no where near its max output i.e. 12 plus 53 = 65watts with that again to spare. (I think).

I don't like the halford anyway so I thinking of getting this from Maplin, now we have one locally, and this is it. http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=228623

Question is of course should I be OK with this subject to it working. Many thanks indeed in advance for in essence a repeat of many questions and apologies that I am not sharp enough to understand the answers.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi Pusser

Could be that your porky's wiring to the 12V sockets is not man enough for the job. If you are using the full 300W from your invertor that is about 25amps through the wiring and 12V sockets. 
I had the same problem with my Autotail which had wiring rated at 10amps.

Best to connect the invertor direct to the leisure battery with heavy duty 25 amp cable and fuse.

Hope this helps

Trevor


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Thank you Trevor for that. I was wondering then if I get a 150watt one instead then perhaps that also would solve the prob. Trouble is I cannot do wiring and have not the time to get it done before we go away for a spell.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

No, changine the inverter for a lower powered one won't help. It is application (load) that dictates the current draw (given inverters' efficiency is similar under a significant load), and therefore the voltage drop between battery and inverter input. It is that voltage AT the inverter INPUT UNDER LOAD that is the problem - it is below the inverter's operating threshold.

Can you not run separate flying wires from inverter to battery with croc clips as a temporary measure? It will also confirm the diagnosis as your lousy inverter will magically work again.

Dave


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Sorry if I confused you Pusser. As Dave says its not the size of the invertor, its the power you draw from it that counts. I was assuming you were running something close to the 300W invertor capacity.

Trevor


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Thanks both for that. I do have some jump leads I could try and maybe next door man will do it for me. If I get some wire and croc clips for a permanent job, what size wire should I get and which terminal on the two leasures should the red one go for example and which terminal on the two batteries should the black one be on.

p.s Sorry. I know the red goes on pos and black neg I meant dose one go on one battery and the other on the other.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Well the "other" two terminals will simply be joined together with a short thick lead and nothing else - so not them 

As to wire size, the thicker the better as long it is still flexible  Not thin "hook-up" circuit wire.

Dave


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Thanks very much indeed. I am just trying on a temp basis running with a 75w I found and see if that works. If it does I think I need a bigger one but it will prove the halford dodgey. If it does not, then off I go to get the wire and next door man said he would help.

Mucho thanko.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Sometimes one stands well back when one expect to see sparks.

If you are not confident to wire the inverter properly then PLEASE use someone who is.

Inverter DC leads should always be short and fat and fuse protected. Use a mains extension lead on the output if you need to.

Clive


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Clive and my trial with a 75w inverter was as successful as the world's first heart transplant that was carried out by the Egyptians in 200 B.C. which means I have no more inverters left so I will have to get it done properly as you suggest.


----------

